# Monster garage



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone watch it last night? 8-9 monday They took an old IH firetruck and put a microbrewery on it. Looked like fun.
Ryan


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

The fun would be sitting at the tapper:furious: :furious: Imake a joke NO?


----------

